# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Google Clips, smart camera, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Google Clips on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> Google Clips is unlike any camera you've used before. The AI decides when to take the picture, and it can make moving photos too. It's weird and cute, but is it creepy? Dieter Bohn has this exclusive first look.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Clips is a tiny camera that uses AI to automatically photograph family moments"

by Shannon Liao
October 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Google's new camera decides what pictures you want

Published on Oct 9, 2017




> Google Clips is a camera you leave on and it decides what pictures to take when you aren't paying attention. It's great for candid shots! And...privacy violation?
> Kim breaks it down.
> 
> "At today's hardware event, Google has announced a surprise new product: Clips. It's a little standalone camera that changes how pictures are taken. The Clips device itself figures out when something exciting is happening—happy faces, good lighting, interesting framing—and, when it thinks the time is right, it records (silent) video captures."

----------


## Airicist

Google Clips review

Published on Feb 27, 2018




> Google packs a lot of smarts and a high price tag into its simple new camera.

----------


## Airicist

Google Clips review

Published on Feb 27, 2018




> Google Clips is a new kind of camera that uses algorithms to automatically capture important moments in your life. But it may be biting off more than it can chew.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Clips is dead"
RIP

by Jay Peters
October 16, 2019

----------

